# PSE with a cracked limb.



## cannonj23 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey guys I was out shooting my bow yesterday and noticed that one of the limbs had about a 3 inch crack down one of the limbs. I have been shooting it for 3 years now and have never noticed it before. I wouldnt think that the limbs would just crack on their own, but i do store it in my garage which gets up to about 90-95 degrees and im sure thats not good for it. Has anyone ever had to replace the limbs and if so would you think it would be cheaper to just get a new bow. I had planned on doing that next year anyway, but i dont want to just have a useless bow sitting here. It is a 2008 PSE Brute. I have tried to call PSE but they are not open on weekends, so will have to wait til monday to call.


----------



## drawedback (Aug 15, 2010)

If you take it to a pro shop they can tell you nwhat you want to know. If you are the original owner of the bow there's a good chance that the limbs will be replaced for free. Most bows that new have a lifetime warranty, but I don't shoot PSE so I don't really know about yours.I would take it to your local archery shop,good luck


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 15, 2010)

Are you the  original owner of the bow? Call PSE tomorrow, tell them your problem, you should have no problem getting new limbs. If they are in stock, you should have them pretty quickly.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 15, 2010)

Call PSE...They have very good cust svc....


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 15, 2010)

PSE's warranty should cover the limbs, they have for me several times.  800-477-4789 and ask for warranty.  You will either have to send it back to them and get them replaced or carry to a PSE dealer and let them get them for you


----------



## cannonj23 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks guys its in the shop now.


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Larry Rooks said:


> PSE's warranty should cover the limbs, they have for me several times.



And this doesn't worry you?

3 Mathews bows in 15 years and not once had to use warranty service!!

Don't know this to be fact, but I have heard PSE doesn't carry stock older than 2 years and will offer a replacement instead of repair in these cases???


----------



## Sitsintrees (Aug 18, 2010)

MathewsHunter1 said:


> And this doesn't worry you?
> 
> 3 Mathews bows in 15 years and not once had to use warranty service!!
> 
> Don't know this to be fact, but I have heard PSE doesn't carry stock older than 2 years and will offer a replacement instead of repair in these cases???



The guy you are asking the question of is an archery pro and has sold thousands of bows over the years....make sense now ?  By the way, I have had 6 PSE's since 1988
and never had a warranty issue or any issue at all.


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, makes perfect sense----still doesn't null the fact that it's a PSE! Since you have been shooting one that long you do remember what PSE stands for other that Precision Shooting Equipment don't you??

Just messin with you just like I was him! PSE like most other companies that make top-end-bows have fine products these days and most are comparable to each other. They would have to be to be competitive. Their warrenty service would have to be a comparitive factor since the bows are so comparable themselves. My local shop owner sells PSE too, and told me just last night that PSE "throws all products older than 2 years away." Thats why I asked that question.


----------



## Sitsintrees (Aug 18, 2010)

MathewsHunter1 said:


> Yep, makes perfect sense----still doesn't null the fact that it's a PSE! Since you have been shooting one that long you do remember what PSE stands for other that Precision Shooting Equipment don't you??
> 
> Just messin with you just like I was him! PSE like most other companies that make top-end-bows have fine products these days and most are comparable to each other. They would have to be to be competitive. Their warrenty service would have to be a comparitive factor since the bows are so comparable themselves. My local shop owner sells PSE too, and told me just last night that PSE "throws all products older than 2 years away." Thats why I asked that question.


Guy was looking for help. All you contributed was a snide remark. Typical fanboy.     Just messing with you too.....


----------



## tsknmcn (Aug 18, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sitsintrees said:


> Guy was looking for help. All you contributed was a snide remark. Typical fanboy.     Just messing with you too.....



Oh, read again. I asked the question about PSE bows older than 2 years and warranty. And you contributed what, other than 2 posts stirring stuff up and now name calling?

Typical Fanboy, give me a break!


----------

